# WiFi router for DSL and broadband



## ankushkool (Apr 30, 2012)

*Dual purpose WiFi router for DSL and broadband*

I want to know that if the ADSL routers can take broadband connections too (LAN connection) as currently i have a DSL connection but later i may change to a service provider who directly gives LAN wire connection to home.

Please help!


----------



## msn (May 1, 2012)

Ready to help  but - Your question is unclear. 

Who is your current ISP ?
When u say, you will switch over to LAN Wire Connection in future, what does that mean?
ADSL Routers come in different specification. Specify your need or how do u connect, how many PCs do u connect at the same time... etc.


----------



## samiryadav (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Dual purpose WiFi router for DSL and broadband*



ankushkool said:


> I want to know that if the ADSL routers can take broadband connections too (LAN connection) as currently i have a DSL connection but later i may change to a service provider who directly gives LAN wire connection to home.
> 
> Please help!



HI,
THERE ARE VERY FEW OF THESE AND THEY ARE GENERALLY VERY EXPENSIVE.
BELOW YOU CAN FIND THE VARIOUS MODELS:-

1.ASUS DSL-N12U 
*www.asus.com/Networks/ADSL_Modem_Routers/DSLN12U/

2.LINKSYS X2000.
X2000

3.LINKSYS X3000
X3000

4.NETGEAR DGND3700
DGND3700

THEY WILL COST YOU ATLEAST Rs4000


----------



## ankushkool (May 2, 2012)

@msn: was looking for above devices 

@samiryadav: thanks... but it seems i better go for a normal wifi router right now and later upgrade if required.

One more thing i was looking at the config and wanted to know should i go for a 3 dBi (ASUS RT-N10+) or 5 dBi (Asus RT-N10E)


----------



## samiryadav (May 2, 2012)

AS FAR AS I KNOW..... higher the dBi ,better is the gain and also better range.

opting for higher dBi is always recommended for same speed routers.

1.i guess picture for 3dBi on flipkart is wrong.

correct picture:- Asus RT-N10+ EZ N Wireless Router - Compare Prices and Reviews on Asus RT10+ Wireless Networking at PriceGrabber

2.go for higher dBi antenna.you will get better range.

this one is better in my opinion:- Flipkart: Asus RT-N10E Wireless-N150 Router: Router


kindly check before buying.i am not sure of the specification of the 3dBi one.
if it some new version of the old,it will be better.


----------



## ankushkool (May 11, 2012)

Thanks did some reading and it seems higher dBi has higher range but less penetration power! Anyway i can find out which one will be more suitable? (3dBi or 5dBi)


----------

